# Steampunk Tutorial



## LL Woodworks (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone developed or posted a tutorial on making a steampunk blank? I'm not talking about the real elaborate ones with thinks glues to the blank, but the one which look like metal or foil with rivets - like the ones yorkie recently posted.

I searched but didn't come up with anything.
Thanks


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 13, 2013)

I, too would like to see a tutorial.


----------



## Funktionhouse (Aug 21, 2013)

me too


----------



## rkimery (Sep 12, 2013)

Me three(?). :biggrin:


----------



## rhall_8 (Sep 12, 2013)

I would be interested in a tutorial for the "elaborate ones with things glued to the blank" as well.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 12, 2013)

Count me in I want to see both "metal or foil with rivets" and "elaborate ones with things glued to the blank".


----------



## onewaywood (Oct 16, 2013)

It would be really nice if someone would chime in here.I'm sure lots of people would enjoy it.


----------



## LouF (Oct 16, 2013)

Ditto would like to see a tutorial.


----------



## denniszoomy (Oct 16, 2013)

I am currently working on a tutorial for a steampunk pen using aluminum and copper tape. Hoping to have it done in a week or two.


----------



## LouF (Oct 16, 2013)

Dennis thanks looking forward to viewing it.


----------



## denniszoomy (Oct 27, 2013)

*Steampunk pen*

I posted a pic of the steampunk pen I completed and have sent in the tutorial. It should be posted soon.

Dennis


----------



## LouF (Oct 28, 2013)

Dennis thank you I am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## reddwil (Oct 28, 2013)

I got one in the works for both the metal foils and with embelisments like watch parts, decals, charms, etc. Got it wrote just haven't had time to get the pictures made and put it together. hopefully soon.


----------

